# Leaving bike in Heuston station



## terrysgirl33 (12 Oct 2006)

I'm not sure where to post this, so please move if necessary!

I took the bus into work today and had a bright idea.  I have to take two busses to work, one into the city centre, and another to Glasnevin.  If I left a bike at Heuston station I could take the bus that far and then cycle the 3 miles or so to work, saving me having to wait 20 mins for the next bus (as happened this morning).  I drive most mornings, but I'd rather not take the car every day, but the bus is a pain...

Has anyone left a bike in Heuston station, and how did it work out?

On that note, would there be money in getting a premises near somewhere like Heuston, renting out/storing bikes.  Carrying bike repairs, so that people would have somewhere safe to leave bikes??


----------



## elefantfresh (12 Oct 2006)

I know of 2 people who do a commute like this and both of them have had bikes stolen from Heuston. My 2 cents would be to use a cheap old bike that a) you're not going to cry over and b) probably won't be stolen anyway.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

_Square Wheel Cycles _in _Temple Bar _used to provide a bike parking service for a small fee in case they still do and that's of any interest to you. See here for example: Safest place to put your bike in town.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (12 Oct 2006)

Thanks Clubman, unfortunately it takes almost as long to get from Heuston station to Temple bar as it does to get from Lucan to town!!  Hence why I was thinking of Heuston station...

elefant, I was assuming a bike would be stolen...


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

How about [broken link removed]? Good quality models are not cheap though! And I'm not sure about the official policies or practicalities of carrying them on public transport. Again _Square Wheel Cycles _stock or can order various models. I'm not affiliated with them other than as a satisfied customer back when I used to cycle regularly.


----------



## damson (12 Oct 2006)

I've left a good quality bike outside Heuston for up to 24 hours without incident on 3-4 occasions. However, I parked it in full view of the Luas, and had 2 heavy locks on it. And it doesn't look as good as it is because it's muddy and worn-looking from daily use. I wouldn't leave a bike _anywhere_ in town without locking down all easily removable bits (_e.g_. quick-release wheels, saddle) as well as the frame itself.


----------



## asdfg (12 Oct 2006)

I commute to heuston statiion every day for the last 5 - 6 years and use a bike to get across the city. You can leave a bike beside the car park overnight. Bike shed there. While I have had two bikes stolen I now have an old banger and it has never been touched.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (13 Oct 2006)

Thanks asdfg, that's what I was thinking of.  Where do you get an old banger of a bike?  (mind you, we have one in the garden!)  What equipment do you need?  I'm assuming, lights, reflective gear, bicycle helmet and a backpack to carry stuff?

Clubman, a fold up looks like a good idea too, thanks!


----------



## Ham Slicer (13 Oct 2006)

damson said:


> I've left a good quality bike outside Heuston for up to 24 hours without incident on 3-4 occasions. However, I parked it in full view of the Luas, and had 2 heavy locks on it. And it doesn't look as good as it is because it's muddy and worn-looking from daily use. I wouldn't leave a bike _anywhere_ in town without locking down all easily removable bits (_e.g_. quick-release wheels, saddle) as well as the frame itself.



If you're talking about the railings on the bridge where the luas crosses, I wouldn't leave it there.

I often pass by at lunch time and are often gangs of kids roaming the land looking for bikes to steal and vandalise.  The passing luas is only a hindrence as they have to get out of its way.  SOme of these kids wouldn't be 10.


----------



## damson (13 Oct 2006)

No, it was a lampost just outside the station entrance, between the station and the Luas stop. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gianni (13 Oct 2006)

You used to be able to get bicycles from Pearse St/ Kevin Street station for next to nothing. These are stolen bicycles that can't be linked to their original owners. When I was in school (in the early 90's) a pal of mind would frequently buy several of these bikes and salvage the parts to create one decent bike which he would then sell on at a profit!

I def wouldn't leave a 'nice' bike overnight in a public place - just asking for trouble. 

I don't think the location, e.g. in full public view, would have any bearing on it. If you were passing a thug(s) messing with a locked bike during the hours of darkness would you intervene to stop them ? I don't think many of us would....


----------



## ClubMan (13 Oct 2006)

gianni said:


> You used to be able to get bicycles from Pearse St/ Kevin Street station for next to nothing. These are stolen bicycles that can't be linked to their original owners. When I was in school (in the early 90's) a pal of mind would frequently buy several of these bikes and salvage the parts to create one decent bike which he would then sell on at a profit!
> 
> I def wouldn't leave a 'nice' bike overnight in a public place - just asking for trouble.
> 
> I don't think the location, e.g. in full public view, would have any bearing on it. If you were passing a thug(s) messing with a locked bike during the hours of darkness would you intervene to stop them ? I don't think many of us would....


Totally agree. I would never leave a bike locked in the open if having it knicked or damaged would be a major inconvenience.

Fold ups are great but good quality ones are not cheap. I've seen a lot more _Bromptons _on the road in recent years. _Celtic Tiger_, eh!


----------



## terrysgirl33 (13 Oct 2006)

For the seriously thick amongst us (me), how do you go about choosing a folding bike?  Where can you get them?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Oct 2006)

terrysgirl33 said:


> For the seriously thick amongst us (me), how do you go about choosing a folding bike?  Where can you get them?


Seriously thick people should try reading my earlier posts. You can also get _Bromptons _in _Cycle Ways _in _Parnell Street, D1_ and probably lots of other stores.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (13 Oct 2006)

I will go and look up your earlier posts then .  I saw that they had bromptons in Parnell st...


----------



## terrysgirl33 (1 Nov 2006)

I just wanted to add, that although a good bike wouldn't be cheap, it would be cheaper than getting a second car, which is what we might need to do soon (as we become more people


----------



## pat127 (1 Nov 2006)

terrysgirl33 said:


> I will go and look up your earlier posts then . I saw that they had bromptons in Parnell st...


 

I haven't ever seen one but if I was shopping for a folder I'd give 'Bike In A Bag' a look. See


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

pat127 said:


> I haven't ever seen one but if I was shopping for a folder I'd give 'Bike In A Bag' a look. See


That's basically the same sort of job as a _Brompton_. You can get carry bags for _Bromptons _too. See page 10, item 17 [broken link removed]. They're really nice bikes but not cheap.


----------

